# Boa het albino kahl or sharp?



## Crestieguy (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok I'm a bit confused on this one, I got a boa poss het albino recently, the guy I got it off is a friend who got it on a rehome. 
He was told it is het albino, I'm optimistic on it. 
What I'm wondering is, if I decided to breed her in a few years how do I know if I was to breed her to a kahl or sharp? Or does it matter?
If I had to breed her to any would it be possible that I still get albino even if she is get sharp and I get a kahl male? Ect. 
Hope someone understands what I'm trying to ask lol


----------



## Aston Grewcock (Oct 21, 2010)

The albino genes Kahl & Sharp are not compatable.

So breeding a Sharp to a Kahl will produce no albinos.

You will have to try your luck tracing back to the breeder to find out wether it's het Kahl or Sharp. If that's not possible the only way to know what hets it carries is to breed it. I'd get a Kahl partner first as they're the albino thats most common in the UK.

: victory:


----------



## Dz75 (Aug 22, 2011)

yeah, as Aston has already said, they aren't compatible.. you would have the breed the siblings from a sharp albino x kahl Albino pairing together, THEN you would get albinos..You would get both strains in the litter..


----------



## Boa Buddy (Sep 1, 2011)

get a khal albino matey the odds are it isn't a sharp.


----------

